# Migrar robotito programado en el puerto paralelo



## barraman (Ene 16, 2006)

Hola amigos, hace ya unos meses desarrollé un robotito, con relees, utilizando el puerto paralelo y unos unl2803, y funciona muy bien, pero ahora me he visto en la necesidad de ampliar sus funciones (mas motores de paso a paso y sensores), y pues no puedo poner 10 puertos paralelos a la PC; por este motivo deseo saber, si alguien sabe la forma de por un puerto USB, hacer el asunto funcionar.

Presupongo que hay que fabricar una interface con algun procesador, eso es lo que no se, que procesador, que diagrama etc.


----------



## lalosoft (Ene 16, 2006)

FT245BM USB a paralelo  
FT232     USB a Serial

El fabricante del chip es FTDI, te proporciona el Driver usb para el PC puedes manejarlo desde VB,VC++,VC#. El microcontrolador deberas elegirlo de acuerdo a tu experiencia (los Pics tiene mayor difucion y soporte).


----------



## barraman (Ene 16, 2006)

creoq ue no me sabido explicar. Ya no deseo utilzar el pueto paralelo, ni el serie (normal), lo que deseo es cambiar totalmente a USB es decir crear una interfase entre el robotin y la compu, que sea conectado un en puerto USB y este a su vez al robotito.
e tal forma que enviar instrucciones y reciba informaciónr del robotito por este puerto, ya no más por el paralelo.
de antemano gracias


----------



## lalosoft (Ene 16, 2006)

Este chip (FT232) cumple con tus expectativas, pues el lado USB que posee se conecta con la computadora.

El lado serial (protocolo 232) con niveles de +5 volts lo conectas a los pines (Rx,Tx) de la UART de cualquier microcontrolador que posea logicamente un modulo Uart (ejIC 16F877,PIC16F873) y tendras comunicacion USB entre tu Robot y un PC.   

Este es el link del chip estudia las notas * es lo buscas*

www.ftdichip.com/Products/FT232R.htm

Te aconsejo esta opcion por costo y tiempo de desarrollo ya que un microcontrolador con USB integrado te obligara a construir un Driver USB tanto para PC como para el microcontrolador. En cambio con ese chip el driver USB te lo regala el fabricante del chip y en microcontrolador solo nesecitas escribir un driver serial del cual encontraras bastante documentacion.

Yo use estos chip en un proyecto y solucionan el problema de interconexión USB entre un PC y un hardware externo.


----------

